# How to tell if hammer works on hammer drill



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I just got a reconditioned Bosch HD19-2 hammer drill and I can't figure out whether it's hammering in hammer mode and only spinning in twist mode. In hammer mode, I pressed the trigger part way so it's slow and I couldn't see hammering but I heard a low pitched vibrating sound in addition to the high pitched motor sound. But then I did the same thing with hammer mode off and I heard the same two sounds. I tried this on both speeds. Does this mean it's always hammering? Never hammering? How can I be sure?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got to put it up againt whatever it is your trying to hammer to see if it works. Just pulling the trigger will show you nothing.
If it's working you know instantly.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Have to wait until Monday then. Building rules. But I don't know...I bet it would drill OK through wood even in permanent hammer mode.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You do know there not great for drilling into wood right?


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

There's a "drill only action" function described in the manual as there is with most hammer drills, along with instructions for drilling wood. It's factory reconditioned and the drill-only function should work.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

put a bit in it and try drilling some cement/brick. the drill will vibrate in your hand if it is working.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

OK, but if it vibrates even in drill-only mode I'm returning it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What are your plans for this tool?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joecaption said:


> What are your plans for this tool?


what do you think he is going to do with it ? 

he's going to drill hammers :laughing: :whistling2:


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

My immediate plans are to drill through concrete, then through drywall, but I'll surely use it for wood eventually. And steel and steel mesh.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

I tested it on a brick and it works. Big difference in sound between hammer on and hammer off, but only when you touch the brick.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

thats because the anvil doesnt engage unless theres pressure on the tool


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

sounds like you have a good tool.


----------

